# Jim Francis in hospital...possible heart attack



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I was called by Becky Francis today after a few emails last night. Jim was admitted to the VA Hospital with chest pains and arm pains yesterday...both arms. This is the second time he's had these symptoms in the last two weeks. First time, he took aspirin under the tongue and the pain subsided. Yesterday, the aspirin didn't work...so he was admitted to the VA and nitro did the trick. However, since yesterday his bloodwork showed an increasing level of "heart attack enzymes"...so this morning they scheduled him for a angiogram...and perhaps an angioplasty if they find a blockage.

Jim was wheeled into the angiogram suite around 11:20 AM today as I was talking to Becky on the phone. Hopefully, he's just been having angina and there's no complete blockage. The angiogram will tell the story. As more information comes my way, I'll post it here.


Margie and I hope the best for Jim and Becky. Let's all keep them in our prayers as they work through this.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

God speed to you Jim for your recovery and prayers for you and your family! Mike thanks for the information, and keep us updated as you can! Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im thinking about you Jim, get well soon...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing you the best Jim and Becky. Gail & I are keeping you in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear about Jim, that's nasty + Best of luck to both Becky & Jim - both need a degree of help now, our thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the heads-up on Jim. Please keep us posted Mike. 

You and Becky are both in our prayers


----------



## Maurice F. Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow.. sorry to hear about this... Jim, Becky... you are both in our thoughts and prayers...

mf & vonn


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Thanks for the heads up on Jim.
As you get more news and or information on Jim’s progress
please keep us informed.
Jim and Becky we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Our thoughts and prayers to Jim and Becky!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, Becky

Sorry to hear of Jim's troubles, take care, and you're both included in our prayers.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. 
Please pass on my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear Jim is sick. Will say one for him and Becky during vespers tonight


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim and Becky, our thoughts and prayers are with you both. Get well soon Jim
Mark


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there Jim! You'll be building bridges in no time.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Hope everything works out ok..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Get well soon Jim. 

We miss you in the chat room 

Randy


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

roger that, and Becky too.

Jeff


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Praying for your quick recovery Jim and for Becky too!


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Praying for nothing to be seriously wrong Jim. Hoping for the best.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats sad news I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Wishing you a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You both are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about Jim's health troubles. We'll keep both him and Becky in our prayers.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a good time to talk about the signs of a heart attack. Chest pain, the feeling of indigestion, pain down one or both arms are a few of the common symptoms. 
If you think you are having a heart attack, don't put it off until the morning. If you are having symptoms that concern you get to a good hospital. When it comes to heart attacks we say time is myocardium. If they can stent, or revascularize you quickly, then the perminate damage to your heart can often be eliminated or minimized. 
The good news is that there is plenty of research going on, and outcomes for people are getting better and better. 
Jim, good luck, and fast recovery!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, thanks for letting us know, We'll keep Jim and Becky in our prayers....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get well soon Jim, we miss you on Chat!!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Update...Jim's angiogram showed he had blockages on the left and right side of his heart...and that they were such that an angioplasty was not feasible. So...he's into a double or triple bypass operation this coming Tuesday...and maybe some valve repair. He's in Loma Linda Hospital's ICU now where he's being stabilized for the Tuesday surgery. The stabilization is to get his blood pressure lower...it was thru the roof...222/54. It's now down to 162/47 and the docs continue to adjust his medications to get it under better control. He's on an insulin drip now...and a nitro/heparin drip...and a magnesium drip. So...this boy is HOOKED UP!!! He's fully alert...and, of course, scared a bit about the upcoming surgery. 

So...the schedule he's looking at is surgery on Tuesday followed by 3 days at Loma Linda recuperating...then he's transferred back to the VA...where he spends another 3 days recuperating...then he's home for 8 more weeks of recuperating. Now, Becky sounds great. Remember, she just finished her 8 weeks of recuperating after some cancer surgery. Jim's in an ICU...so we can't call him. In fact, he can't have phone calls till he's back in the VA hospital...which is like a week from now. 

As I get more info...I'll update this post.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

One more thing...I'll get Becky to print this thread and take it to Jim. No cell phones can be on in the ICU he's in...and no computers...so a printed version is as good as it gets.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Becky,
I tried to call and email. Both of you are in our prayers.
Jim Carter


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim ol' pal. So sorry to hear about this turn. You'll do fine on the surgery and recovery quickly, I know. And don't worry, even if we can't get to visit you, we're all still right beside you in spirit. Here's hoping you're back on the computer in no time. You may even get me back in chat just to hear your stories! 
Best of luck, my friend. I'll carry a good thought for you and Becky everywhere I go. 
Chris


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim- 
Best wishes for a fast and full recovery. 

-Kevin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, now they know what's up, it might not seem it, but the future is rosy, you will feel better than you have in years... just go with it and you will be out of there in no time! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Chris said, we're all here beside you and with you in spirit. Many, many folks here pulling for you.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, just you get well. Becky just hold his hand because that is all he really needs at this time.

Get well soon the pair of you and have a nice long time together.

regards

ralph


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

My best to you Jim. You will be back to trains in no time.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope everything works out and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* WoW ... You both are in our thoughts and prayers. 
Tks Mike R. for the updates... *


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim,

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery. In a few weeks you will feel like a new man. Lots of luck on Tuesday.

Chuckger


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Jim & Becky, 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.I had open heart surgery several years ago.

Feel free to email me with any questions you may have.
I'll be more than happy to provide my phone number. 

Sometimes it helps to talk with someone who has been there before.
The night before the surgery and the few hours in recovery were the toughest for me.

I'm sure the 10 hours I was in surgery was the toughest time for my wife. 

Smooth sailing after that and you will feel better than you have in years after a few months.
Ralph


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you the best with your upcoming surgery. Those of us who have recovered from a heart attack can say that you will feel much better. In my case I had three stents emplaced in my heart. I was no longer as tired. I never realized that anything was wrong. I just seemed to be tired all the time.

My heart attack did not have any of the classic symptoms. I woke up one Saturday morning with what I thought was severe heart burn, I just couldn't get comfortable and my blood pressure was all over the place. I finally called the HMO when I started to perspire heavily, that didn't seem normal for heart burn. They said to go to the ER and get checked out. My EKG was normal, but my blood work showed the presence of enzymes that indicated a heart attack. The stents came 2 days later.


Had I not started to perspire, I might not have called. 

Guys and gals out there -- LISTEN TO YOUR BODY!!!

Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing, what they can do these days.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Jim. We will have you in our prayers. Just think you will be home just in time for Santa. Later RJD


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you for your updated news, Mike. So sorry to heard Jim to got a heart sick and have an operation. 

Jim, so sorry to heard about your sick news. Best wishes for a speedy recovery, my best friend. I am missing you on chating. 

I could get how difficulty of both of you, Becky... even I have never talk with you direct but I should be fully support you during this difficult period. Hope everything of you are going smooth also.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Best wishes for a quick and full recovery, god bless.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Our very best wishes for a speedy recovery for Jim. Our thoughts will be with you and Becky.

Joe and Martha McGarry


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Jim, can I have your trains?









Just kidding of course my friend, as you will need to have something to do when you go home and recouperate. We here pray for the best for you and Becky. Keep a positive attitude as that is your best defense to overcome this. Take care Jim, really.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The bad news is he's in hospital. The good news is he's in hospital, where they can try to fix him up!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Status update time....Jim is still in the hospital. Dah. Surgery is still scheduled for Tuesday...and should start around 8AM and end around 2PM. That's a long time on the table...so all the prayers you can provide will help. The docs seem to be getting a handle on his high blood pressure. It run between 160/45 to 127/37. That's a WHOLE LOT better than a few days ago when it was over 200. They're still working on controlling his blood sugar...it too was high...and still is...but that is what the insulin drip is for. 

Oh...and I got a photo of old cheery Jim... I hope he gets a chuckle out of this when he's better...cause "if looks could kill"....well, you know the rest.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers as well, Jim. Relax and take it easy. 

Later, 

K


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Best wishes Jim.. 

I find that the cup is always half full. Amazing. I see strength in your posted photo as I look at it. 

Give us a licking when you are back up an running ! I KNOW that you will be able to ! 

gg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Becky,
We will keep you in our prayers.

Mike, thanks for the updates.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 11 Dec 2009 09:37 PM 
One more thing...I'll get Becky to print this thread and take it to Jim. No cell phones can be on in the ICU he's in...and no computers...so a printed version is as good as it gets. Never mind the cell phones & computers...can he have a train layout in his ICU room?









Jim, you are in my prayers, best wishes for a successful surgery & and full recovery.

Neal


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Becky, 
Was up in Santa Cruz yesterday visiting my daughter Zena (hope you remember her from the QM). She remembers you both very fondly and sends her love and wishes for successful surgery and quick recovery! 
Chris


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12 Dec 2009 07:20 PM 
Status update time....Jim is still in the hospital. Dah. Surgery is still scheduled for Tuesday...and should start around 8AM and end around 2PM. That's a long time on the table...so all the prayers you can provide will help. The docs seem to be getting a handle on his high blood pressure. It run between 160/45 to 127/37. That's a WHOLE LOT better than a few days ago when it was over 200. They're still working on controlling his blood sugar...it too was high...and still is...but that is what the insulin drip is for. 

Oh...and I got a photo of old cheery Jim... I hope he gets a chuckle out of this when he's better...cause "if looks could kill"....well, you know the rest.












It doesn't look like he liked my little joke!









Get well quickly Jim so you can kick my butt! I wish you well for your surgery. Amazing what they can do these days.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Bin there and done that. The number of hours on the table makes no difference to Jim. He won't care. When he gets done, it hurts to cough for a while but then everything will be OK. Best wishes, Jim.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim continues to ready himself for the surgery...which is still planned for Tuesday. The docs are still working on getting his blood pressure down to an acceptable level. It's still bouncing around 30 points or so. He's starting to have some kidney processing issues as they mess with his blood sugar but they're on top of that. All in all, sounds like typical, very uncomfortable, boring hospital life. I'll report more when I get some new info.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope everything goes well and Jim has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I just found this topic. Thanks for posting it.

Our Best Wishes to Jim and Becky through these times.

Jerry and Marilyn


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

The one question that hasn't been asked.... Where can we send cards??? Loma Linda or the VA??? 

Hang in there Jim! We're all prayin' for ya'


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Holding a good thought for you, Jim! 
Best, 
TJ


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi everyone. This is Becky. Jim is holding his own. Blood pressure is about as stable as they can get it. Blood sugar is still up and down. Surgery is on for 7:30 in the morning. 

I want to thank everyone for their prayers and well wishes. They are all very much appreciated. Some of you have asked where to send cards. I would not send them to Loma Linda or VA. I think home would be preferred. By the time you mailed them he would probably be home anyway. Our address is 

24521 Morning Glory Street
Moreno Valley, California 92553

Becky


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Becky,

You and Jim hang in there, there'll be extra special prayers tonight.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Becky. We'll be in prayer at that time as he readies for surgery. 

Give him a hug for us.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

LIke Stan says thanks for the update, just dangle a train engine in front of him, and he will heal, and get way better way faster if you do that! Tell him Regal said so!! Our prayers are with you guys, I know exactly what you are experiencing, as I have been exactly where you are with my wife!! So hang in there and godspeed to you both!! Regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Get better!

(or else)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

One hurdle overcome...Jim is living on his own heart again. Becky was just notified that Jim's surgery is mostly complete. He's off the heart/lung bypass machine and breathing on his own. In the next few hours they'll clean him up and get him into the ICU. Becky will see him sometime later this afternoon and talk with the heart surgeons. More to come...


----------



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news, thanks for the update Mike.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome news, indeed. Thanks Mike, and please keep us updated. 
Chris


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated, Mike. That's great news...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news so far, keep it up Jim! 

Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...latest scoop. Jim is now in the ICU at Loma Linda recovering from his surgery. He's supposed to be in there for 2 or 3 days....and if that works out, then he's off to the VA hospital for normal recuperation. After the doctors got inside, they determined he was more rotten than before the surgery...so he got a quadruple bypass, not a double. His post surgery blood pressure was that of a teenager....106/49....sure guess they pulled a lot of clogged stuff outta him. His blood sugar went up again...don't know why...but the yada yada blood doc is working on the insulin to get that under control. The bad news....they put him on lasix...cause he's retaining water. The good news...he's on a catheter...so NO WORRIES...ya just lay there and drain. 


The next step is coughing...I hated that part of post surgical recuperation. You get this guy that comes into your room...all smiley faced...with a thing to blow on...and you blow on it...and he says harder. Then he makes you cough a few times. Woof...that HURTS....big time...maybe mega time. And...just about after the second cough...you reach out to grab the guy by the neck to strangle him...and he moves outta reach. Now...the coughing hurt (because all your ribs have been cut to do the open heart surgery)....but the ducking outta reach really sucks...cause you overextend and hurt your rib cage area again...and you're pissed because you missed. Double wammy.

Then again...you get to try again tomorrow.......to catch that guy by the neck. 

And that...inspires optimism. Cause ya need it after this kinda surgery.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks for the update. 

Jim, you are still in our prayers.... both thanks and beseaching.

JimC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Mikey


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear Jim came out of it in one piece! I don't envy him the recovery, but I know he'll feel better for it after. 
Jim, take care of yourself, do what the doctor tells you and remember that you will get past all of the hospital stuff and the recovery and then it's time for trains! 
Chris


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Great Great Nothing but good news keep our fingers crossed and keep him and his family in our prayers. Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Mikey. Glad they got in there to remove those other blockages too. Rest and recovery Jim and Becky can relax a little now.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear! At least they're not adding "turn your head" to the "cough" request.  

Later, 

K


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Get better Jim.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, recovery sucks but all things considered, it's a helluva lot better than the alternative!! You're in our prayers Jim!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim is having a spectacular recovery is the word. His blood pressure is steady at 125/53...and his respiration is steady around 75. Hard to beat that. He's off the insulin drip and onto regular insulin shots...and his blood sugar is steady at 128....which is really good. His kidneys continue to improve operation but he's still on the lasix. Surgically, he's got a 10" wound on his chest where the heart surgery was done. He was superglued up....no staples. The docs did something I wasn't aware of to get the arterial replacements....they used a lapriscopic technique to go into his ankle and upper chest to pull out vein material they needed to repair the heart. So, he's got no big wounds to heal up except the main one in his chest. He's gaining on being completely lucid. The long duration of the surgery and the associated anesthesia make most folks goofy for days. But, Jim can understand stuff fine...and is being a cooperative patient.


Besides all this medical progress....another piece of good news. Jim got out of bed today. They got him up today for the first time...and into a reclining chair. Now, if someone just puts his dog next to him...and hands him a book...it'll be just like life at home.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT news Mikey! Tell him I said, "Hi!!"


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

That's the best news I've heard for awhile ! Agreat guy, making a great recovery, don't get much better than that.

Many thanks for keeping everyone up to date Mikey

Joe


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 

Thanks for the great report. His blood pressure and blood sugar are better than mine! Say Hi! when you see him.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

FANTASTIC! It's so important to get up and moving again. GREAT news. Well done, Jim. I knew you'd teach them all a thing or two. Can't wait to see the video of you dancing in your hospital bed! 
Don't get Too carried away, I don't want to hear any police reports of you closing the hospital cafe dancing on the tables. So glad to hear you're doing well in the situation! 
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is fantastic. The quicker the patient can be up and around the faster the recovery. Been there, done that....









Thanks for keeping us so informed, Mike.. .


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent news indeed! Thanks for the updates Mike.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news, the sooner he's up and moving the better off he'll be. Just remind him to be careful about walking out of the monitor's range, it really upsets the nursing staff when you flat-line. Don't ask!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody give that man a REVO!!!! Great to hear that Jim's doing so well. Sounds like he may have a Merry Christmas after all.. Wishing you and your family well Jim, continued great progress and may 2010 bring you health and happiness.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Great News!

Thank you for the update.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He deserves much more than a Revo! At least include sound ha ha! 

This is great news, looks like Mike's statement about how much better he will feel is going to come true in spades. 

Keep going Jim!!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes great news. 

Thank you for keeping all of us informed Mikey. 

Randy


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks much for the update Mike! 

Tell the ol' fella that if he can make the West Side Convention in Sonora in April, dinner's on me!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news!!!









Craig


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Atta'boy, Jim. We are thrilled with your progress.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike thanks for the good up dates. glade to hear all is going great. Just watch out Jim may get cranky.







Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday update...Jim continues to recover from his heart surgery. His blood pressure is still pretty good...stable around 150. It's not as good as it was a few days ago...then again, it was spectacular then. The docs gave him some strong pain killers...and those drugs put him to sleep for over a day. They now are using just Tylenol...as Jim's response to a narcotic was to make him sleep...too long. He got those drugs because of some pain he was sensing from the surgery. Becky told me that his wounds are healing satisfactorily...and that there were more wounds where the docs "harvested" the veins for the bypass than I had previously described. All the wounds were causing him some discomfort...hence the stronger pain killers.

His diabetes has come back in spades...and his blood sugar spiked today. He's being aggressively treated for that now...back on an insulin drip. His kidneys are working...but not fast enough to drain all the excess fluids being developed as he heals from his surgery. He's actually gained weight since he entered the hospital...most likely fluids. His kidney's are working...just not fast enough. He's very alert and lucid now that all the anesthesia effects have worn off. 


The bad news is that the re-elevation of his blood sugar puts him back into the ICU....and delays his transition to lower care levels. So...he's gonna be in the hospital for a while till that's all under control and stays there.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike we will keep him in our prayers and hope that "time will heal all" The Regal


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

I posted a 'get well' on this thread several days ago, but it seems to have popped into the ether, so never mind about that one...


Just wanted to say "Thanks" to you for keeping us all posted, and please pass along our best wishes to both Jim and Becky! This has sure been a tough year for the both of them!







Carla & I both wish for 2010 to be a year of easy recovery and continuing health for them!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike
Thanks for the follow up information on Jim. That is good news
Having been there and done that I know just how he feels.
Let him know that we will keep him in our thoughts and prayers 
for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad all is going well.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim had a good day. The insulin drip worked well and brought his blood sugar down. He's off that now. The hospital folks got him out of bed and standing...and walking a bit. He's doing leg and feet exercises OK...and his swelling is down. He gets his last drain tube out of his body tomorrow. He was very alert today...asking questions about the status of the college bowl series...and dying to be able to watch some games on TV. He's eating more...and Becky has learned he likes the cafeteria food a WHOLE LOT more than the hospital food...so they're switching his diet to that for the most part. Things are coming together...and if his blood sugar stays under control, he'll eventually get to leave the ICU. When...they don't know at this point.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mike. Sounds like he's doing better everyday.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...me bad. Becky called me tonight and I missed the call...and by the time I found out she called, it was too late for me to call her. I was buried in getting-ready-for-Xmas-stuff. Then I checked my email...and she'd provided an report.

HORRAY!!!! Jim is getting feisty. Here's the report:


Sorry I haven't gotten back to let you guys know how things have been going. It has been a little hectic. We were told today that when the doctors were ready to discharge him. if the Veteran's Hospital did not have a bed for him that he would have to go to a rehab facility. Well, I know Jim would not want to do that, even thought it is only temporary. So this morning the physical therapist came in. She got him up. Actually, he got himself up with very little help from her. He walked with a walker from the bed to the chair which is about 6 feet and back. The she turned him toward the door of his room and said go that far. Well, he kept going and walked all the way around the nurses station..... I went back to the hospital and found that they had removed the catheter and he was able to raise himself up to the side of the bed with very little assistance and go by himself. He did the same thing for his lunch. All by himself. He did it again before I left at 4:30. This is way more than he did yesterday. So if he continues to do this he just might be able to come home by Christmas.

The fluids are going down that he seems to be retaining. He was taken off of the insulin drip only to be put back on it when his blood sugar spiked to 364. But that was only for one day. It is back down and being controlled with the insulin shot. The diabetes doctor seems to think his kidneys are recovering from all of their stress and he might be able to go back on his diabetes pill once he is home. Maybe no shots. 

They were going to take him down and give him a mild sedative and help drain some fluid buildup around the left lung, but they canceled that. Possible du to the fact that he is up and walking.

He still has one chest tube, but hopefully that will come out tomorrow. He is also still on oxygen. I don't know what they will do about that when he goes home, unless they send him with a portable tank.

Blood pressure is good. The last reading was 132/52 with pulse at 81.

He is slowly regaining his old self. He called the respiratory therapist that pounds on his chest, Thumper.

He so wants to be home by Christmas and I think putting the threat of a rehab facility got him up and moving.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Jim is doing so well. Merry Christmas dude.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is great to hear.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news, good news, indeed. Great to hear Jim's pushing to get out of the hospital. We're all sending good vibes from Santa Barbara for him! 
Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! Keep it up Jim! (and Becky!!!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim is coming home on Christmas Day...and is he ever looking forward to getting back home...and good food.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Mike thanks for the updates!! And Jim and family hopefully will have a very Merry Christmas, and Jim hope your recovery goes very smooth!! Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jim!! Good job buddy!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news Jim. MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 24 Dec 2009 07:51 PM 
Jim is coming home on Christmas Day...and is he ever looking forward to getting back home...and good food. 

I don't think Jim could ask for a better Christmas present. Merry Christmas Jim, and Merry Christmas to everyone here at the greatest garden railroad website on the internet, MyLargeScale.com!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Becky,
Merry Christmas. I sincerely hope this post is being read from your home computer. That would mean you escaped captivity and are well on the way to total recovery.
You remain in our prayers.
JimC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas Jim and Becky 

Randy


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Super...getting to come home...it's the ultimate recovery place. Merry Christmas Jim and Becky


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas Jim and Becky!!! What a great gift!!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful news. Christmas just got better than ever! 
Recover soon, Jim, and you and Becky have a wonderful, wonderful holiday! 
Chris


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*Well, Jim didn't make it home for Christmas! After 2 days of no drainage from around the left lung, it started draining again during the night. They were going to do another chest x-ray to see how things look and wanted to keep him another day to watch the drainage. He was very disappointed, as was I, but it is for the best. I would rather he be where he is if there is a problem than bring him home and have something happen to scare us both.*

*His blood sugar is beginning to get itself under control. He has had no insulin since last night. A very good sign.* 


*Here's hoping that this time tomorrow I can have him back home.*

*Thank you all again for you warm thoughts and prayers.*

*Becky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's good to hear from you Becky. 

One more night to make sure all is right is by far the best. 

Plus, the longer he's in the hospital, the more he'll appreciate your cooking. 

Randy


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more updates? Hoping all's going well and Jim is home sweet home again. 
Chris


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers headed his way keep us posted Mike and Thank you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know it disappointing, I had the same thing after an appendectomy, spent 1 month in ICU, was wanting to get out of there in the worst way. 

Say hi to Jim for me please! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

*It is 9:35 pm and I have just put Jim down in his own bed for the first time in 2 weeks. He is very tired. It's been a long and tiring event just getting him home. *

*Just to bring everyone up to date. His blood pressure is looking good. His blood sugars are down to a normal range now. I gave him his 1st shot of insulin tonight. He has not needed one for the past 2 days before meals. The diabetes doctor said we could probably start backing off on the amount he gets at bedtime and pretty soon he will be off the insulin and just dependent on his pill.
* 

*It's going to be a while before he is up to joining everyone back in chat. He tried to look at the stack of emails tonight, but only got through a couple.*

*He's glad to be home and I'm glad to have him home.*

*Becky*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Becky

Thank you for taking the time to let us know where you and Jim stand. I as I'm sure we all at MLS are glad that Jim is home and doing much better. But tell him to take his time and work himself back into to things at his own speed, no sense in over doing things. The prayers are still with you both.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Becky, 

Thank you so much for the update on Jim. This is serious business and it will take time to heal. Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, another step in recovery is made. 

This is great news. 

Thanks for keeping us updated Becky. 

Randy


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear he's on the mend. Let him know that brat misses him


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Its good to hear Jim is home and doing well....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news, Becky. Keep him resting as needed but also up and around to get things working the way they should.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for keeping us posted, Becky. It's comforting to know Jim's back home. I'm sure just being where he wants to be will speed the recovery. 
Chris


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Becky, 

Good to hear Jim is home and recovering, hope everything goes well for him. Tell him that his children in Chat are being very well behaved (if he believes that) and we look forward to seeing him there again someday in the future. 

Chris


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah. Being back home is a huge step. Sounds like he's in good hands. Wishing you guys all the best, health and happiness in 2010.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the up date. He defiantly will feel so much better being home. Later RJD


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

About damn time!







Hope he is better, faster, now that he is home. Thanks for keepiing us up to date.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I'm glad to hear he's finally home. Now life can get back to normal for you guys...the new normal...the one where Jim has lots more energy.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great to hear yer home Jim. Keep up the good progress!! Now get out der and get better enough to play with some trains!! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thats great news. Tks Becky and Mike for all of the updates.. 
Noel & Jane.* [/b]


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

This is so weird. I have been following Jim's tory until the afternoon of Saturday, Dec. 19 when after shopping at WalMart I was outside waiting for daughter to come back from her shopping when I suffured a heart attack. Gosh what pain. Made it to local hospital where I was stabilized and transferred to one of the heart hospitals in town. There I immediately got an ant---gram and was told that I needed a bypass which will take place on Monday. Spent the remaining time until the by pass hooked to I don't know how many IV drips. Remembered being wheeled into the OR Monday morning that was it until I woke up. Was told that I needed another by pass and that was it until about Noon Tuesday. Woke up again and told that all was well and was moved into the MCCU, where over the course of 2 days all the tubes were removed. Ugh, not very pleasant experience. Then ON the afternoon of Wednesday, Dec. 23 I was transferred upstairs to the pleasant atmosphere of the recovery unit. Was just released yesterday afternoon. Felt great to be at home. 

Joe 
Glad to be living in the suburban wastelands of SC.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, sounds like you had a quicker recovery than Jim. He had quite a few complications which delayed his release. The normal time spent in the hospital is 3-5 days. Jim was in for 16 days. All is well now and he is home. He is getting better and better every day, but it is slow.

I wish you a speedy recovery but remember to not rush it.

Becky & Jim


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm most happy for both Jim & Joe that they are home now and getting better. What a blessing for sure. And Becky, you take care of yourself too. The very best to all of you and have a great New Year 2010!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, too weird. Joe, I hope you and Jim have a race to get back to perfect health and you both win! But take it easy, ok? 
Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you're doing better Joe. 

Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about your condition, Joe. It's interesting with all the "stuff" going on.

I had a follow up doctor's appointment yesterday and was diagnosed with Benign Paroxysmal Positional Vertigo (BPPV). 

Thousands of people, mainly elderly are affected. I guess I qualify for the last part....







'Tain't fatal and it's good to know what this is. I have some PT rehab treatments scheduled for next week and the doctor told me to take an "over the counter pill" which does treat the dizziness. 

I had a conversation with Fred Loveridge from Des Moines today and he shared that he's been dealing with this condition for years and is on the same treatment pill...


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it was nothing serious Stan. We've had enough of that around here. My mother suffered from vertigo for years. There were times when it lasted at least a couple of weeks. The doctors told her that there was nothing they could do for except over-the-counter pills. She took Meclazine. It always seemed to work except for times when it was really bad, then nothing worked. I keep Meclazine around for those times when I get motion sickness. It does work.

You take care of yourself. Glad you are OK.

Becky


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Psssssst Jim snuck into the chat room tonight for 5 minutes. It was so great to see his purple letters on the screen.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
I also have to keep Meclazine on hand. Fortunately, I have only had a couple of serious bouts.

Jim,
Sorry I missed you in chat. I got on just a few minutes after you left. We are all glad to have you back.

Becky,
Have you heard the bell to get your Angel's wings yet?

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 30 Dec 2009 12:07 PM 
Stan,
I also have to keep Meclazine on hand. 
JimC.
I see that I'm not the only one with something wrong with the head.







Now I know what someone means when they say "it's all in your head".









Great article from the folks at Mayo that Paul Bottino sent to me this morning. 

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/vertigo/DS00534

He as the same symptoms. It's all in his head as well.


----------



## jaffesMom (Dec 30, 2009)

Joe and Jim, I give you all my blessings. Remember: the steeper the mountain, the harder the climb, the better the view from the finishing line.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, JC. I've not heard a bell. Maybe it's not ringing loud enough!

Becky


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hi gang! At long last I am back on line. Trouble is I have lost all email contacts. Please send me a simple email so I will have your address. Thanks.*

My Address is: [/b] *[email protected]*


*Thanks again, Jim*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you get a new confuser? 

Welcome back Jim! 

My email address is in my signature. 

Regards, Greg


----------

